

Browser UI - Photoshop action - sahillavingia
http://www.browserUI.com/

======
pedalpete
Maybe I'm missing something about what this 'product' does, so please correct
me if I'm wrong but...

doesn't it take longer to purchase and 'install' this product than it would
take me to expand my canvas, do a screengrab of my browser, and paste it into
a layer?

why would I spend the extra time (and of course money) to be able to do this?

~~~
bshoults
Short answer, no. Not consistently and without doing a less-than-perfect job.

Long answer: I'm guessing the entire purchase/install process might take
somewhere around 3-5 minutes. You might be able to hack a screen grab scenario
in that time, but what about the page title, what about the url? Sure, it's
easy to fake those things, but those things take more time...not to mention
you have to do that every time you want to wrap a design in a browser window.
Once the action is installed, it takes about 3 seconds to run you will get the
same results 100/100 times.

There's a free version for the cash-strapped.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
sahillavingia
After <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1713616> it seems like these
minimum-viable-product passive income streams are becoming more and more
popular.

